# عالم الفن > منتدى الأغاني >  عرفت الازعر طوالي - شادي البوريني

## الوسادة

:Si (26):  :Si (26):  :Si (26):  :Si (26):  :36 19 2[1]:  :36 19 2[1]:  :36 19 2[1]: 

مع حبي 

الوسادة

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]وعرفت الأزعر طوالي .. بسوالفه والسنسالِ  :Arjel: 


يسلمو يا هدّول اللي يديم الرواق ع قلبك  :SnipeR (5): [/align]

----------


## طوق الياسمين

وعرفت الازعر من طوالي  :Bl (13):

----------


## الوسادة

*[align=center]منورين هدوئتنا و زمردة 

[/align]*

----------

